# "Coryphaena" B-Day big 40



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

For all that know her from here on the forum or personally, "Coryphaena" aka Karon is turning 40. I would like to invite any and all of you to come out and help us celebrate her Birthday. It will be held at The Oval Office on Avalon Boulevard, June 18th and will start at 6:30PM until... If you have any questions, you are more than welcome to contact me on here. Please help me in passing the word to come out and help us celebrate. Dave


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

*Who is Karon?*


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

My Beautiful wife who is turning 40. Come on out and join us. She told me it has been a while and you may have forgotten all about her.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

uh oh, say it ain't so.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> *Who is Karon?*


+1...what is this "Karon" of which you speak?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> +1...what is this "Karon" of which you speak?


 
Ya'll are gonna give our worldbook of knowledge a complex

Have a wonderful BIRTHDAY Karon!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> *Who is Karon?*


 nice jim nice....... ya she will be walking in our mists again... lol....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Happy 40th. :thumbup: :thumbup:*


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

FowlHunter13 said:


> My Beautiful wife who is turning 40. Come on out and join us. She told me it has been a while and you may have forgotten all about her.


 what she got married , , my hat is off to u sir ,:notworthy:i heard she hasd some medical issues ,but im glad shes better, one in a million:thumbup:


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

She sure is one in a million steve-o. Those of you that know her I am sure would agree. She is really looking forward to seeing everyone at the Oval Office to catch up and tell some fishing stories. I look forward to meeting you all as well.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Will do my best to attend Dave. Would be good to see the Old Gal again


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

The more the better. Maybe we can do a little trash talking to get you practiced up for next year.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave!! Lookin real forward to finally meeting you! You got a lot to live up to as much as she has talked so good about you!

My girlfriend and I will DEFINITELY be there...maybe even on time! Can't wait!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Karon!!!*


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Clay - I will try not to disappoint anyone. As long as she didn't mention anything about me being physically fit or handsome, I think I could probably live up to anything else she may have said about me.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok all. After this afternoon, I will not have access to a computer until Monday. If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me an email to my phone and I will get back to you as quick as I can. [email protected] I look forward to meeting all of you that I haven't met before and seeing those of you that I haven't seen in a while. If I don't get to see you, have a great Father's Day weekend and try not to catch them all.


----------

